# Someone killed our precious precious DJ



## cakemom

Oh my, that is simply horrid. How could someone do that to such a beautiful creature. My heart breaks for you and your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh no! That's awful! Do you have any clue who it might have been? I'm assuming you'll call the cops. Please keep us posted!


----------



## dee

The sheriff's department has been notified. It's so sad it's funny that they will move faster on a case of animal cruelty than they do on a human murder case. I guess it's just a matter of jurisdiction. County sheriff's departments don't usually handle murder investigations.

My husband is devastated. DJ was his horse. Hubby had a stroke several years ago and it was DJ that has motivated him to try to ride again. I'm worried sick about what this is going to do to him...


----------



## Sunny

Good God. I am so terribly, terribly sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family. (( Hugs )) Let us know if there's anything we can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Oh no that is awful! I couldn't even imagine what you are going through. I hope they find who did it and they get what is coming to them.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'm so sorry, that's just awful. Some people are so sick, I hope they catch them and they get the worst punishment they can.


----------



## WickedNag

dee said:


> The sheriff's department has been notified. It's so sad it's funny that they will move faster on a case of animal cruelty than they do on a human murder case.


It is a matter of crime scene and what and what not that can be done. It would of course be easier to investigate a horse beating than a murder so it makes perfect sense to me.

So very sorry for your loss. I hope they catch the $#*([email protected] that did this to your beautiful boy.


----------



## NorthernMama

Wow. That's just wild. I can't imagine what kind of a sick mind would do that. I hope the police find him/her/them and they are fully prosecuted.

For your husband, I double my condolences. DJ was special.

I hope your daughter is OK too. I imagine finding DJ was traumatic for her.

Sending hugs.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Thats terrible! 

I just have one question? Are you sure a person did this? Was he out with the other horses? I'm just woundering because it just sounds strange that some one would do that!


----------



## franknbeans

Just horrible! I am so so sorry. Also huge hugs and tons of strength. Hope the hubby stays motivated.....I understand your concern for him too. I certainly hope they find whoever did this and prosecute them to the full extent of the law! (actually, I would wish for more......)

Hugs, thoughts and prayers sent. I cannot even imagine.


----------



## AlexS

Good God! I am so sorry to hear this how terrible for you and your family. I am so very sorry.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, honey. I'm so sorry. ((((HUGS)))) to you and the rest of your family. I hope the guy burns in hell.


----------



## Jake and Dai

That is so very horrible!!! I am so very sorry for your loss dee. Poor poor beautiful DJ.


----------



## StormyBlues

Oh my!!!! I'm so sorry....  that's just awful! Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope they catch that guy and beat his head in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## colds

I am so sorry for your loss. What a devastating thing to experience. I can't even imagine.....

Prayers being sent up.


----------



## sheawhittet

No, he had a pasture mate...my two year old boy. My horse wasnt sociable to strange people. He would just assume throw a kick at them, unless someone here was with them. There is not a mark on him.
The person that did this better hope the law finds them before I do...
All my kids are pretty messed up too....
Yes finding him was not plesent, but I am old enough to hold things together and get things done and then do my greaving
DJ will deffinatly be missed and always in our hearts....


----------



## dee

We learned this evening that DJ isn't the first one in the area to be killed like this recently. That makes it even harder to take. I'm so upset - we didn't know because we can't get the local paper delivered out here...


----------



## corinowalk

Oh poor sweet baby. My prayers.


----------



## Amarea

I'm so sorry 

*Huge Hugs*


----------



## PintoTess

im literally crying..poor poor horse. Hope they catch the horrid, idiotic [email protected]#@ person that did this to your poor horse. My heart goes out to you


----------



## SidMit

Oh my! I am so sorry!! I hope they catch the person who did this. So, so, sad.


----------



## A knack for horses

dee said:


> We learned this evening that DJ isn't the first one in the area to be killed like this recently. That makes it even harder to take. I'm so upset - we didn't know because we can't get the local paper delivered out here...


How could anybody do this to not just one, but multiple horses!?!?! Hugs for you and all the others affected but that phsyco. I hope he (or whatever that "person" is) gets sentenced to a death penalty. 

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your horse.


----------



## Ladytrails

My condolences to all of your family for your loss. Prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG

This is very sad. My heart goes out to you and your family. Hope the people or person that did this goes straight to hell where they belong.


----------



## Allison Finch

So sad!!

I am wondering if a fractious two year old may have been play fighting and accidentally kicked him in the head. It won't be the first time that's happened.

I would hate to think some sicko perv would have done that.


----------



## Plains Drifter

I am so sorry for your loss!! That's horrible!! (((hugs)))


----------



## Golden Horse

There are way to many sick people in the world, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## MIEventer

My heart is absolutely saddened for your poor horse....and any other horse who has shared the same fate......just makes me sick to my stomache to know that there are demented, sick pieces of @#[email protected]# out there who would even entertain the idea to so things like this, let along follow through.

I am so sorry....*HUGS*


----------



## sarahver

This is sickening and very scary. I am so sorry for you and your family's loss, truly tragic.

There are some very dark elements to humanity, how anyone could do this to an animal is truly beyond me.


----------



## tinyliny

Really shocking! Who would have thought of such a thing? Very , very sad. The person who did this needs to be caught. People who are cruel to animals, are very dangerous; their next step is murdering other people.
That's not to say that DJ wasn't like a "person" to you and your loss just as painful. Please keep us informed to any new developments, and know that we are all saddened.


----------



## sheawhittet

I seriously doubt that the two year old did it...the marks are more like they came from a bat or something of that nature. We asked the officer if it could have been from a tree, but he didnt think so...the injuries are too deep, and there was no evidence on any of the trees in the area where he was to suggest that. But with all the abuse and killings of the horses in the area that has been going on lately, he thinks that is what happened. I hate that it did and I wish there was something more I could do. I have called people that I know who have horses and told them to keep their eyes and ears out so this dosent happen to them too. This has hurt the whole family...and we are all livid..People that do things like this dont deserve to live free and should receive the same treatment but that is just my opinion. 
Mom, tell dad I love him and things will be better in time...and NOT to give up on getting up on a horse again...it is well worth the effort in the end...just look at me


----------



## trailqueen

The loss of one horse like this is horrible enough but the fact that there have been others really concerns me. Have there been any reports of murdered or mutilated dogs and cats in your area? Studies of serials killers have shown that they almost always started out torturing/mutilating/killing animals when they were children. 
Often this kind of tragedy is perpetrated by groups of teens/young adults out to prove how tough they are. A few years ago a group of teenage "Goth" girls set fire to a TWH filly's mane and tail with hairspray. I believe they may have even taken pictures of the horse running with her mane and tail on fire. Then bragged about it in school. The filly was seriously injured and her tail had to be amputated. These girls then threatened other students who spoke out against what they had done to the point that no one would testify againist them. And because they were underage charges were never brought against them. 
Stricter Laws and Harsher Penalties are needed to protect our animal friends who freely give their hearts to us and thereby place their lives and safety in our hands.


----------



## OffTheTrack

My deepest sympathies


----------



## Alwaysbehind

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## mbender

When they catch this person, you can believe he/she will be put away for a long time. To bad the person being the victim, (you) couldnt give the same punishment to this ahole. Do unto others as they have done to you. I'm sorry that this happened to you and to others out there. I hope that it is broadcasted on tv or radio warning others to watch their pets/livestock. I'd say to keep your kids close and hell yourself. It starts with killing of animals and goes to humans. I hope they get this person quick.


----------



## meemoicloee23

o my god. woow. call the popo! THIS MAKES ME SO MAD :/


----------



## dee

There have already been rumors. Can't elaborate because I don't want to jeopardize the investigation, but you can believe the rumors will be checked into.

I hope everyone is right and the culprits will face serious jail time, but somehow, I doubt it will happen. Even if the asshat is caught, they will probably never see the inside of a prison. We will hear some sob story about how they were abused as a child or succumbed to peer pressure and that will make it all right. Then they will move to another state and start doing it again until they get caught and so on and so forth...

Sorry - I'm in a seriously bad mood today...


----------



## HowClever

I hope they find whoever did it and punish them severely.

So very, very sorry for your loss. I can only imagine your family's pain.


----------



## Speed Racer

Dee, my deepest condolences.

People who will deliberately torture and kill animals are dangerous. Like rabid dogs, they need to be off the streets and away from the rest of the population.


----------



## dee

SR, I couldn't agree with you more. If I could hunt the culprit(s) down myself and bring them to justice, believe me, I would. Right now, though. All I can do is sit and cry, and worry about my husband. He is not handling this well. He thought of DJ as his one chance to improve on his recovery from his stroke, but now...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

im so sorry for your loss. i can imagine what i would do if this happened to my horse


----------



## kitten_Val

I just have no words. My prayers will be with your family (especially your hubby)! Poor, poor horse, RIP!

I hope whoever did it will be be prosecuted BADLY!


----------



## Gidget

Omg, I am sooo very sorry.
How horrid. I don't understand some people. I can not even begin to imagine the pain you and your family are in. I am very sorry for you loss.


I hope whoever did this will pay.


----------



## dee

Thanks everyone. You have no idea how much you have helped me past the shock of all of this. I'm also glad I'm not the only one who is horrified by this. Sadly, my family isn't the only one who has suffered. There have been more in the area. It's been kept out of the papers for some reason. Like as not - the authorities don't want the publicity to encourage the behavior.

The good news is, there are some leads, however small. And if man's law doesn't get this creep (or these creeps), God's law will!


----------



## Gidget

myhorsesonador said:


> Thats terrible!
> 
> I just have one question? Are you sure a person did this? Was he out with the other horses? I'm just woundering because it just sounds strange that some one would do that!


 

I believe a person did this to this innocent horse. There are A LOT of sick people out there to say the least. I moved my horse out from where I boarded once. There was sexual animal abuse happening(people would enter in the middle of the night).It got so bad that they hired a night guard. 
That is just an example.

I just can't believe this happened to DJ. How could someone do such an evil thing. I belive that this is evil and cruel. No animal deserves such harm no matter what.

I hope they catch this person and justice is served.


----------



## Gidget

dee said:


> Thanks everyone. You have no idea how much you have helped me past the shock of all of this. I'm also glad I'm not the only one who is horrified by this. Sadly, my family isn't the only one who has suffered. There have been more in the area. It's been kept out of the papers for some reason. Like as not - the authorities don't want the publicity to encourage the behavior.
> 
> The good news is, there are some leads, however small. And if man's law doesn't get this creep (or these creeps), God's law will!


 
They should have it in the paper. They need to warn people for the safety of their animals. I would be standing outside with a shot gun. Just curious..do you have your other horses kept in an area where you can monitor them and make sure they are not missing?


----------



## dee

DJ and Junior were in the pasture - the rest of the horses are up at the house in pens. Junior is not a very friendly guy, and won't allow a stranger to approach him, which is probably what saved his life. DJ never met a stranger...


----------



## ShutUpJoe

You should think about contacting the news. Maybe they'll run a story and that will flush out who did it?


----------



## dee

Sheriff's department and OSBI fear that publicity is exactly what these yahoos may be after. I'm going to give them some time to follow the leads that have turned up before I start getting too drastic.


----------



## Gidget

dee, did you get my sign?


----------



## Citrus

This is soooo awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sorry- he was a beautiful boy!!


----------



## kmacdougall

So terribly heartbroken for your loss.


----------



## iloverascal777

That's purely aweful!! How could anyone do such a thing?! I hope whoever it was gets punished for it


----------



## dee

Gidget said:


> dee, did you get my sign?


 
I got it - it was so sweet of you. I was still at work and my supervisor couldn't figure out why I had tears running again. (couldn't tell her 'cause I'm not really supposed to be on the internet at work, unless it's business, but SHHHH! we won't tell!)


----------



## dee

We heard back from the sheriff's department today. The vet confirmed that DJ died from blunt force trauma to the head. Probably a baseball bat or tire iron. Couldn't exactly tell without a full necropsy, and we don't have the $2500 for one of those. But, even without it there is more than enough evidence to prove a crime was committed. Sooooo, our case is officially....pending. Now all we can do is sit back and wait. Deputy may be back out in the next day or so for more questions and a closer examination of the scene. Maybe some tissue and fluid samples. I guess to try to match any evidence on a possible weapon to DJ. We'll just have to see what develops. I hope we can get the go ahead to dispose of his body. I hate the thought of my DJ just laying out there...


----------



## AlexS

I previously expressed my sorrow, and I am indeed still very sorry for your loss. 

But I see that you have other horses, what steps have you taken to protect them as this idiot is still out there? I am asking as I have no idea what I would do, as they have to be alone at times, there is no way you could be there all the time.


----------



## sheawhittet

We are keeping a closer eye on the other horses, and we do are best to make sure there is someone on the property at all times and we also go and check the other animals everytime the dogs start barking...no matter what time that may be!!! The family is still greaving, and will be for a while. We appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. We are all hoping that the creap(s) are found before another animal has to suffer. I have no idea what to do now, I dont do the sit and wait game too well....
And to those who dont know or havent figured it out I am dees daughter...the one who found poor DJ...


----------



## Gidget

Hi shea

I am glad that you guys are keeping a good eye out on your animals  
I'm sorry you had to find poor DJ in such a horrid situation


----------



## AlexS

I am so sorry Shea. It is terrible enough that you went through what you did, but the stress of having more horses until this sicko has been caught must be horrendous. 

I don't think there is a darn thing I can do to help, but I would if I could. I am thinking of you!


----------



## JustPaint

Dee I am so sorry to hear that how awful, I can't even imagine the heartache you must be going through. I hope this creep gets what coming. ):<


----------



## kpptt2001

I truly don't understand how some people can be such cruel and disturbed individuals. It really makes me sick. I am so, so sorry for your loss and I really hope the cretins that did this get what they deserve. My heart and thoughts go out to you and your family.

_Somewhere in time's own space 
There must be some sweet pastured place 
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow 
Some paradise where horses go, 
For by the love that guides my pen 
I know great horses live again. 
~Stanley Harrison_


----------



## MissyMay

Any leads like foot prints etc? did any one hear any thing strange the night or day that it happened? could there be some lewd acts being committed out in the pasture that no one been aware of ! DO you have sick people out there as well... 

Sorry for your loss but then again what is it that you get out of a victims pension.... for a crime such as that do that even start to cover the loss did you have insurance on the horse...? Horses area an investment as well....and in any investment one should carry insurance... for loss of and to know that it was your husbands horse and the possible fate of his recovering that would be a double loss!


----------



## MaggiStar

MMY deepest condolences to you and your family im shocked and horrified at it!


----------



## Hubbardshorses

I'm so very sorry for your whole family and for what happened to DJ. This is so heartbreaking and scary..I do hope and pray that justice is served soon..Prayers are being said for all of you..:-(


----------



## dee

MissyMay said:


> Any leads like foot prints etc? did any one hear any thing strange the night or day that it happened? could there be some lewd acts being committed out in the pasture that no one been aware of ! DO you have sick people out there as well...
> 
> Sorry for your loss but then again what is it that you get out of a victims pension.... for a crime such as that do that even start to cover the loss did you have insurance on the horse...? Horses area an investment as well....and in any investment one should carry insurance... for loss of and to know that it was your husbands horse and the possible fate of his recovering that would be a double loss!


It rained that night, so there weren't any footprints that anyone noticed. I really don't understand when you say that that is what we get - I'm at a loss why you would think that.

No, the horses weren't insured - it is not customary to insure pasture horses in our area - the only people who have the $$ to insure horses are the ones that already have the $$ to replace them. We do not.


----------



## Hali

Truly a sad story. My heart goes out to your family. I hope they are able to find whoever did this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

How horrible, terrible, and it is scary, too. This is one of those things that I will have nightmares about.

My greatest sympaty to you and yours,
Ann


----------



## ptvintage

How awful. I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you the best possible in this horrible time.

It amazes and saddens me how sick some people can be.


----------



## Indyhorse

Oh Dee, I am so, so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts. I do hope the sheriff is able to figure something out and justice is served, to help you and your family move past this tragedy.

*hugs* to you.


----------



## LadyGaGa

What a tragic story....how disgustingly hideous that a human being could inflict such atrocities .... I just dont understand.... I am so upset that i wish i hadnt read the post to begin with, will not sleep easy tonight...
My deepest sympathies to you and your family and to junior for the loss of his buddy.. I just pray that someone pays for it eventually...xx


----------



## dee

Thanks LadyGaga. We haven't slept well since it happened. Every time one of the dogs barks we are running to check the horses. Right now, most of them are up in pens, but with two stallions and two pens, and two mares w/one filly, someone still has to stay in the pasture.

I looked back that way yesterday, there were vultures circling. I got shivers. I hope the authorities let us do something with his body soon. The game ranger is coming out - hopefully today. I can't say for sure, but I think he's going to be taking the hide for evidence. That could just be someone shooting off there mouth about what he's going to do, too. One never knows these days.


----------



## countmystrides

Such a shame, I hope your other horses are safe. And again, very sorry to hear about DJ. Hope the culprit is found..


----------



## Speed Racer

dee said:


> I looked back that way yesterday, there were vultures circling. I got shivers. I hope the authorities let us do something with his body soon. The game ranger is coming out - hopefully today. I can't say for sure, but I think he's going to be taking the hide for evidence. That could just be someone shooting off there mouth about what he's going to do, too. One never knows these days.


Dee, why haven't they let you bury him yet?

If the authorities want his hide, they should have taken it by now, not make you wait until the vultures and other scavengers are at the body. :-x

That's cruel to you and your family.


----------



## Thorn4

Sounds like a possible gang of teenages might have done that. Or someone with a grudge against horses/animals. I'm sorry for your loss, DJ was a very beautiful horse. If I lost a horse this way, I would never stop looking for the person who killed him.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

So sorry for your loss, especially Shea, who found DJ ...


----------



## dee

Speed Racer said:


> Dee, why haven't they let you bury him yet?
> 
> If the authorities want his hide, they should have taken it by now, not make you wait until the vultures and other scavengers are at the body. :-x
> 
> That's cruel to you and your family.


I'm just glad he's in the back where I can't see him. At this point, I don't know that we CAN bury him. He's in a thick group of trees and we'd have to pull him out of there to bury him, and for as long as he's been dead...:shock:

We are probably going to just cut all of the trees down and make a pyre. It's almost fitting - he loved it when we burned brush piles and sat around them in the evenings.  Crap, there I go again. I'm going to have to quit sneaking peeks here while I'm at work! My coworkers all think I've lost my mind...

ETA - One of the reasons for the delay is deciding jurisdiction and who is going to lead the investigation since it's gone multi-county...


----------



## Speed Racer

It's OKAY to cry. You've lost an important member of the family.

Multi-jurisdictional crimes are a nightmare for everyone.


----------



## Eliz

I'm so sorry!
That makes me so sad to be reminded that these things DO happen.
What a horrid way to go.
Happiness and success to you and your horses... DJ is in a better place.

Keep us updated.
Liz


----------



## AngelEquestrian

Absolutely dreadful 
My heart goes out to your family, and my deepest sympathy to your husband.


----------



## StormyBlues

Hi Dee, again, I'm so sad for your family. It's just... horrid. We recently lost a little school pony to a freak accident, so I know how deep this wound runs to a family and community of horse people. What helped was knowing that now she's in a better place where no pain will ever come to her again, we put carrots on her grave and we read the Rainbow Bridge. I hope that you can figure out what to do with his body. The reminder of it daily would be just awful..... hugs and love ~alex


----------



## dee

*We have a suspect!!!!!!*

There was another attack on a horse about a mile or so from here. However, this time there were witnesses. We have a description of the suspect and his vehicle, and a partial tag number!!!!!!!


----------



## franknbeans

So glad they have a suspect and witnesses, but very sorry about the other horse...how is it? Did it survive? :-(


----------



## smrobs

Good, I hope they get him:evil::evil::evil:. The only thing that would truly be poetic justice is if he managed to attack and aggressive horse and get killed by the horse.


----------



## sheawhittet

Yes the other horse will be ok...the owners took it to the vet. The sheriff said the attacker was distracted before he could do anything fatal. The poor thing will just have the emotional stuff to go through


----------



## SidMit

sheawhittet said:


> Yes the other horse will be ok...the owners took it to the vet. The sheriff said the attacker was distracted before he could do anything fatal. The poor thing will just have the emotional stuff to go through



All so sad!


----------



## apachiedragon

At least now there is a solid lead, and proof, so when they catch up to this person, they might actually be able to do something about it! What a scary thing for horse people in your area. It takes a truly twisted person to do something like that not only once but multiple times. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dee

Theoretically, the owner of the horse injured yesterday shot at the attacker and hit him. There was blood at the scene, but I'm of the opinion that it was more likely blood from the horse than the human (and I use that term loosely, believe me!). It's harder to hit a human target than you'd think.


----------



## AlexS

Thank God that the horse survived and there might be enough information to find the guy. Do you know if the police tested the blood to see if it was the horses or the persons?

Please keep us updated, I think of you and your family often.


----------



## StormyBlues

Thats so bittersweet... PLEASE keep us updated!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheawhittet

There was no news from the sheriff today. I dont know how to take that..I guess they havent found the person or they just havent gotten with us yet. I know they are busy with this and other cases that they have to deal with, but some kind of news would help the nerves. 
We are doing our best to keep everyone posted on this horrible situation that we find ourselves in.


----------



## sheawhittet

Well it has happened again...this time it was to a friend of mine that lives near here. She was at school when it happened. Two of her horses were killed in the same way as our darling DJ. The law hasnt been able to find the suspect yet, but this does tell us that they are still in the area...
Sick people really make me MAD...hope the law gets them before me!!!!!


----------



## Amarea

OMG I am so sorry  This is truly very disturbing to me...


----------



## corinowalk

This is just terrible! Why would anyone want to kill someone elses horse?! Too scary!


----------



## StormyBlues

Oh my...... This is getting out of hand.... Give all of our condolences to your poor friend.... This is giving me trouble sleeping...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

OMG, that's horrible. I can't imagine someone being that sick to purposefully do something like that over and over . ((((HUGS)))) to you and your family and your friend, I hope they catch the guy who is doing this and have him drawn and quartered.


----------



## HollyBubbles

omg thats so sad =[ im sorry for your loss, people that do that sort of stuff to animals (and humans alike) should be made to endure the same torture as they put the animal through.

I hope they find the culprit soon :S

i wonder now that they have a description of the vehicle whether they could trace it to whom it is owned by, going through where it could have been bought.


----------



## rum4

Condolences to you, your family and your friend. Hope they catch the SOB that did it and put him away forever


----------



## dee

They know who the vehicle belongs to. What the authorities have to do is prove who was driving it at the time the killings occured. And find the killer before it's too late. It gets complicated - especially dealing with the type of family the killer belongs to. This particular family has a long history of run ins with the law, and will cover for one another.

I guess the two killings today prove that there is either more than one person doing the killings or that the man our neighbor shot at was missed, rather than hit as originally believed.

There are any number of members of the suspect(s) family that could be involved in this...


----------



## HollyBubbles

well atleast they have gotten this far dee, somebody will pay eventually its just a matter of time.
I hope you and your family are doing ok


----------



## sheawhittet

I know there is a process they have to go through...and my mom is right about the familiy...but I am getting tired of this...they need to do do something!!
What disterbes me the most about the newest victums is my friends three year old was with my friend when they found the poor horses!! Now the little girl has been crying for her horse ever since...she is so broken hearted. 

(Sorry guys I cant spell...hope you can understand what I am trying to say...lol)


----------



## dee

As much as I hate to say it, but I almost feel vindicated - we aren't the only victims. I hate that the other horses have been killed. What is scary is how fearless the killer(s) have become. They are attacking in broad daylight and aren't afraid to be seen. I'm sure more people have seen them than have come forward - it's just that the other people may not realize what they were seeing at the time. 

This killer, or these killers, will escalate to people soon, I fear. It's also what the authorities fear, which is why they are trying so hard to end this spree. I just don't understand why they have targeted horses.

I'm almost tempted to put an ad on craigslist looking for other potential victims, or to post a warning. However, I'm afraid of doing anything that could even remotely endanger the investigation...


----------



## HollyBubbles

have they considered keeping the family under surveillence? (sp lol)
that way they would know who's going where when.
(sorry lol i watch all the crime scene investigation stuff on tv and hear about in on the news)

awwww thats horrible :S


----------



## Amarea

I wish there was a way to warn other people... I would want to know if something like that was going on around here so I could put my horses up or put more surveillance on the horses, etc.

What I worry about is what if the cops don't do anything and people take matters into their own hands?


----------



## dee

The word is being spread quietly among the horse community, but you cant' watch them 27/7 and this psycho is pretty brazen.

As for surveiling the family - which household? There are several, and they trade vehicles around alot - it helps them avoid prosecution for their other crimes. The authorities have to prove not only that it was their vehicle (not hard) but exactly who was driving it at the time the crime occured. Not as easy as it seems on TV. 

It's really upsetting. It's like this yahoo is saying catch me if you dare!


----------



## JennKzoo

I've been lurking on this thread for a bit, but I want to say I am so sorry to you, your family and friends. I pray they catch who is doing this.
Has the humane society been involved? I'm wondering if there are other animals or livestock that have been targeted as well and maybe just not horses. 
I too feel that the media needs to get involved on this, I know there is a case and wouldn't want it to be jeopardized, but if I lived there I would WANT to know this is happening. Someone might be able to set surveillance cameras up on their property (the ones deer hunters use). Hmm, I just don't know I'm sure you guys must feel pretty helpless.
Again, I am sorry and my prayers go out to all of you. :--(


----------



## leonalee

OMG - I am so sorry  Graphic ucky thoughts follow... sorry.

I keep getting goosebumps reading the awful experiences you and your neighbors have had to deal with... your poor unsuspecting horses. I'd love to see them get in there with the wrong horse... to hear of someone walking out to their pasture one morning and seeing something odd lying the distance, only to walk up and find the idiot with the tire iron and a big hoofprint in his forehead. That would be justice if I ever heard of it  Wow... that is so not nice of me, but honestly... animals are virtually helpless when it comes to human's cruel intentions. I guess I really just hope they catch him and prosecute to the fullest extent of the law when they find out who is responsible for this. Sending my prayers to you and your family!


----------



## DecemberEclipse

OMG this is just horrible i really feel for your family and everyone else involved. I will keep yall in my preyers. I hope they catch the sick son of a Bitc* who did this and let him rot in jail.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Oh my! I am so very sorry to hear what has happened to your family, and those others. This is sick. I hope that they catch those awful people quickly!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I send my deepest condolences. Remember as you comprehend this profound loss, let yourself cry knowing each tear is a note of love rising to the heavens and a piece of hope this murderer is brought to justice! I pray you take comfort in knowing not only DJ but all the other victims are darling angels watching over you. I know when we lose loved ones what moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word, one more touch, we may not understand why they were taken from this earth so soon, or why they left before you were ready to say good-bye, but little by little, begin to remember not just that he was unbearably taken from you, but that he lived a happy life. And that his life gave you memories too beautiful to forget. Once again I am sorry and I am full of fear, hope and love towards the families who have had to experience such dreadful happenings and a big part of me wishes that the malicious, vindictive, filthy, cruel people get what is coming for them, and I hope and wish with my whole heart they fall upon all the hurt, sadness and fear they have caused and I hope it eats away at the minute little feeling of decency they have left until they rot in jail knowing and remember that they lost, that they remember, _you and your family _have enough love to keep precious DJ alive and galloping in happy memories.
My sadness and all the courage i have to you, your family and all of the victims!
JackofDiamonds- Chelsea


----------



## speedy da fish

That is horrible, so sorry. Who would do that? 
all my love xxx


----------



## hyperfocus2011

That is so sad. Sounds not even possible that someone would physically be able to do that to a horse. Does someone in town hate horses? You should really ask around.


----------



## mfed58

I am so sorry you all have to deal with something like this. My eyes welled up, and I have a lump in my throat just thinking about this. How can people be so cruel? I just can't even imagine being in your shoes right now. Please pass my condolences along to your husband and daughter. My prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## jumper25

So sorry you've all had to go through this. It's too horrible.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Are they actually catching the horses first, then killing them? I can't picture how a horse would just stand there to be beaten with a bat without at least trying to run or something. It would take multiple hits to kill one I am sure. Especially with two in the same place, can't imagine my horses standing around while one is hit and killed. I bet they are catching them with a halter or rope or something to hold them still.
Any news today?


----------



## dee

No news that I am aware of. That may be a good thing - it may mean no more horses have been killed.

DJ wasn't wearing a halter when he was killed. He was friendly enough and dumb enough to walk right up to anyone. They may have put a rope on him to force him to be still, and he would have happily complied. The only thing he was better at than being still was eating. As I understand it, the vet said that DJ was killed with no more than one or two blows. However, with two horses being killed on one property earlier this week, I am thinking that not only were they being caught somehow, but the killer isn't working alone.

They can't catch these guys fast enough to suit me. I'm exhausted - I haven't slept well since it happened. The rest of our horses are up close to the house, but every time the dog barks in the night or one of the horses calls to another one in a different pen, I go running outside.

And no - I can't put them in the same pen so they'll stop calling to each other, much as I would like to. Two of the ******s are stallions... :-(

Daughter's horse was/is in heat and was calling all night the other night. (I think she *stays* in heat!!!) That was one loooong nite!:roll:


----------



## wyominggrandma

oh man what a horrible mess. I was just thinking they have to be working at least with two of them and somebody has to be holding them for the other to beat them. 
Man, what sickos. I can't imagine why they are doing this other than the thrill of killing something innocent. Hopefully its not children next. You would think if the sheriff knows the car they could get a search warrant to go through the car for blood or the bat or something. Nobody can keep doing this without making a mistake. Think I would be sleeping close by with a gun handy.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Do you have relatives some where else? maybe you could move the horses until they find the criminals? I was thinking it might be easier and safer? But its a hard job leaving them and finding where to put them. Just a suggestion. I am still so very sorry :'(


----------



## dee

We have relatives that have fenced land, but they live 35 miles away, and the land has been leased. Besides, there have been livestock killings near them, too, but it was mostly cattle, from what I understand. At least with the horses here, I can see them myself and get my hugs and wuffles every day. It helps - my horses are my therapy and my motivation...


----------



## JackofDiamonds

That makes sense! I would be sleeping with them it would be so hard leaving them behind. Your relatives are close enough to that it wouldnt really be worth it. Oh what a mess! I went out to check on my boys at 3 am because i couldnt sleep, its just so hard to imagine that these sort of things happen! And i am half way across the world!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

A million huggs to you girls! And I hope the creeps die slowly and painfully!


----------



## Walkamile

Dee, my condolences to you and your family. No one should have to go through this. Hope they catch whoever is responsible and nail their a**e* to the wall.


----------



## Beauseant

Any news on the killers?? PLEASE tell me they have been arrested.....

You and your family are very strong people to endure such horror and heartache. VERY strong.


----------



## sheawhittet

The killers still havent been caught. The sherrif's department has been patrolling frequently out here, mainly at dusk and dawn. When my husband got home yesterday he thought he saw the SUV they have been looking for. He came in and got me, it was just CREEPING down the dirt road, but by the time we got in the car and went looking (there are no turns, except curves) but all we found was the wrong kind of SUV, so unless they found somewhere to hide it wasnt them. I have let the neighbors know of what is going on--none of which care for the family who is behind this. They are all out raged and on the look out know. If they see anything, then they will call not only the sheriff but they will call me as well. 
My friend and her daughter are still VERY upset and not sleeping well. The little girl is not eating well and keeps trying to go to the pasture and look for her Annie. I dont think she understands that the poor horse was dead and not sleeping...I feel so bad...I wish there was something I could do. 
I was supposed to go look at a horse for my dad (a former therapy horse) but since the killer(s) have not been caught, I dont want to bring another horse home. 
I just wish the killer(s) would have gone in the pen woth Scooter. He is a nice boy, but he dosent much like strangers and if a stranger starts swinging a rope around him he starts to get upset, and lord help a stranger if they start trying to hit him...he would pummell them with kicks.....I dont think they would have been able to walk out of that pen on their own free will...plus Buddy (my dog) would have snapped his tie out to go after someone who dosent belong here. He has broken a HEAVY chain, so the whimpy little cable he is on now deffinatly wont hold him if he dosent want it to!!


----------



## kim_angel

I am so sorry for your loss and for your friends loss as well. I hope they catch these people soon. I think they should hang them in town square and let people stone them to death for their crimes.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

OMG Dee, that is horrible! I am SO sorry for your loss. Two weeks ago, when I was at college, mom told me our paint had gotten torn up. His shoulder had scratches all over it, and my mom sweared he had two marks on his hindquarters that looked exactly like boot prints. I told her he probably fell or something. 

But oh my God, now I am wondering if someone tried to mess with him? That would explain why he acted so violent to me when I tried to catch him the last weekend I came home. He struck out at me. He has never done that in the 4 years of us owning him. My prayers are with you and your family Dee. 

God will be watching out for us. I wish I never told my mom to shrug it off. Then we would have evidence on if it was truly someone, and possibly help you guys out! I hope the law gets those dirty b*st*rds!


----------



## dee

Chevy - it wouldn't surprise me any if that had happened. It might not be the same people, but there is some scuttlebutt that the horse killings are part of some sort of gang or cult initiation. That's bad news, because it means there may be _multiple_ killers out there, which would make it much harder to stop.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

dee said:


> Chevy - it wouldn't surprise me any if that had happened. It might not be the same people, *but there is some scuttlebutt that the horse killings are part of some sort of gang or cult initiation*. That's bad news, because it means there may be _multiple_ killers out there, which would make it much harder to stop.


Are you serious? Why would people do this to horses? I am going to contact the sheriff's department and see if there have been any cases about it. I don't know what good it would do to say anything about mine without any proof. 

There has been no further word down that way? Is your husband any better? :-( He will be specifically in my prayers as well.


----------



## dee

Robert (hubby) is getting better, but is still upset. I fear he has given up on horseback riding again - he's afraid to bring another horse home. I'm hoping to change his mind - it would be such good exercise for him - even his doctor is all for it. I don't think lightning will strike twice, but then we never thought anything like this would ever happen to us in the first place.

Bear in mind that the gang or cult initiation is just scuttlebutt, that info did NOT come from the sheriff's office, just local gossip. However, as wide spread as the killings have been, it wouldn't be surprising. It could also be copycats. I wish I knew for sure.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

That's glad to hear about your husband, I hope he will change his mind too, and I totally understand your concern. It's the same with me, who knows, I will prolly never have any trouble from them again.

Of course. I was just wanted to know if there was any, not brining up particular cases or speculations. It is odd though, as there are more horses in my neighboorhood than just mine. But mine are in a larger pasture (14 acre) so we can't see them all the time. Which makes me think if it was someone, they had to be watching and know at least what pasture was mine and where the horses were. There are no roads around it, just other fence, and who would go blindly searching in the dark?

But no one has ever said anything to me about other problems. Though one of my neighboors said they saw Warrior and my appaloosa 'for sale' on Craigslist, but I couldn't find them. He was probably just mistaken, but all this seems to be hitting the fan at once.


----------



## dee

ChevyPrincess said:


> . There are no roads around it, just other fence, and who would go blindly searching in the dark?
> 
> But no one has ever said anything to me about other problems. Though one of my neighboors said they saw Warrior and my appaloosa 'for sale' on Craigslist, but I couldn't find them. He was probably just mistaken, but all this seems to be hitting the fan at once.


We have 15 acres. It's very long and narrow, and bisected by a deep ravine that has been dammed. The road runs across the front of the property, the rest of the property is surrounded by other properties. Someone had to walk quite a distance to get to DJ - though we can only assume it was dark when it happened, because we don't have an exact TOD. It's really odd, because DJ and Junior were in the back part of the pasture - on the far side of the pond, and couldn't be seen from the road - so either someone already knew they were back there, or it was a crime of opportunity - they were wandering around (deer hunters?) and stumbled across the horses.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

dee said:


> We have 15 acres. It's very long and narrow, and bisected by a deep ravine that has been dammed. The road runs across the front of the property, the rest of the property is surrounded by other properties. Someone had to walk quite a distance to get to DJ - though we can only assume it was dark when it happened, because we don't have an exact TOD. It's really odd, because DJ and Junior were in the back part of the pasture - on the far side of the pond, and couldn't be seen from the road - so either someone already knew they were back there, or it was a crime of opportunity - they were wandering around (deer hunters?) and stumbled across the horses.


That is very similair to how my property is set up. It is only three acres wide, and then 14 long. We have trees, and a hill (we live out by a lake). The horses can't be seen most of the day.. and they hang out in brush.
I honestly don't think someone would just wander upon them. Makes me wonder if they have been watching the house? But nothing has ever been stolen from us. And sadly, Warrior is the prettiest horse we own, and we thought maybe someone might have tried to steal him for money, but he loads so well in a trailer, they wouldn't have had a problem stealing him, i don't think.


----------



## dee

Many many years ago, we had some really good looking horses - my old mare, Sugar can be seen in my album, I think. We also had a really pretty off-track QH - full brother to Ima Jet too, and a cute shetland pony. At that time, Sugar would not load for anyone but me. (Not bragging, I was just the only one who wasn't scared of her tantrums, and even then, it wasn't easy to load her.) Pony would and did jump into any vehicle that came along - she even got in my car one day when I left the door open while carrying in a load of groceries. Hubby's QH - who went by the incredibly original name of Boy because hubby was too lazy to name him anything else - would load if you were patient enough.

One night, we heard Boy screaming and wen running outside. Someone had driven into the unfenced property next door with a truck and stock trailer, but our fence and was trying to load our horses in their trailer! Pony - (daughter named her Kobosh for some odd reason) was already in the trailer - no surprise there, and they were fighting with Sugar trying to force her inside. They hadn't been able to catch Boy.

They took off in a hurry when they saw us - didn't even shut the gate to the trailer. Kobosh jumped out, and they tore the gate off the trailer going through a gully.

We were lucky - there was a deputy really close by when we called the sheriff's department. He caught the would-be thieves before they had even gotten to the highway. We still had to fix the fence though - not fun in the middle of the night. The thieves were convicted on several counts of cattle and horse rustling and spent time in prison.

Before you think it - this incident happend twenty years ago, and it's not the same people. These guys weren't local. They were working their way across several states, and were making off with livestock along the I-40 corridor as they went.


----------



## Crossover

I'm really sorry for all the heartache you went and and going through. I really hope they catch these *******s that are doing all of this. I don't think people can really understand just how much our horses mean to us. I'm already paranoid someone might try and steal my horse, but to do something like what was done to your poor boy makes me hope the next person who meets them is armed.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow

i am so, so sorry. i will keep you and your family in my prayers. what a beautiful horse, i hope they find who did this


----------



## Beauseant

This thread is disturbing to me in so many ways.....

Firstly, the killings. I just never thought about such a thing happening. 

secondly, the sexual abuse a poster mentioned. That hits close to home because when we first bought Beau, we had to board him at a different farm than Epona because all the stalls were filled at Epona's barn.... Beau's barn was run by a slimey old man and his slimey son. SOMETHING just didn't feel right from the beginning.... firstly, the man and his son were obsessed with mares...to the point of making off color comments....like "there's something about a big wild mare that fascinates me"..... then there was the unusual death of the Oldenburg mare that boarded there....apparently no one knew she was sick at the evening feeding, but "in the middle of the night" someone found her sick and she died within hours. So, what was someone doing in the barn in the middle of the night? Plus, the barn has a bathroom and shower...and someone takes showers in the barn once in a while, as we've seen towels hanging on the shower door every now and then. ewwww..... Luckily, Beau is now at the same barn as Epona, and there are no men hanging around...it's a small private farm run by a woman we've known for years. Her husband travels and is never home, and the two other boarders are women and their husbands both do not like horses so they never ever come there. 

Lastly is the horse theft issue. When we were thinking of buying Beau, a local barn owner tried to buy him out from under us...even though Beau's owner had promised to sell him to us even though he had to wait two weeks for us to come up with the full purchase price. she offered him the money on the spot to sell her Beau. When he refused she flew into a rage and started cursing at him. We do not know her personally but she runs a local trail riding business and we've gone trail riding there a few times.....

Anyhow, guess what she does???? SEVEN MONTHS after we bought Beau, she and her friend suddenly show up at the private farm where we board and LIE to the owner, telling her we said she could come to see Beau. She then proceeded to ask questions about him, then left. When she first saw Beau and wanted him, he was emaciated and sick....the second time she saw him, when she came to the barn where we board, he is now a fine fine looking specimen of healthy horse, and a gray...which are highly valued. 

WE ARE SCARED....I still worry, even though she did this two months ago.... This woman is obsessed with our horse. I just don't know what to do to take precautions..... IS there anything I can do? Check out the horses tab on my user info tab to see pics of this horse that this crazy woman is obsessed over.....he's pretty IMO, but he is still just a horse.

horse ownership shouldn't be so stressfull and sad...:-(


----------



## dee

Beau is a beautiful boy, and not an average color, which makes him worth more in some people's eyes. I have known people who are looking for a horse of a particular color - not breed, type, training, conformation or anything else...just color. Makes no sense to me, but there you are. This may be why the woman was obsessed with Beau. Maybe she had promised a horse of that color to a potential buyer. 

I agree, horseownership shouldn't be so stressful - but then again, you can have a weekend like the one I just had, and it's all worth it! Farrier was out and bragged on my filly, Rain - it was her first trim and she stood like a trooper. It was pouring rain the whole time the farrier was there - but we had cleaned out from under the carport and moved the tractors, so we had a dry place to work. Rain was a little leery of the noise from the rain on the metal roof, but decided it was not so bad being out of the rain for a few minutes. As soon as we turned her back into the lot, though, she showed the farrier how she earned her name. She was dancing!

My Dancer decided she wanted to be a cuddle bug - and gave me lots of hugs and wuffles. It sure helps the stress levels - it's like she says "Never you mind - you and I are together right now, and that's what matters. Yesterday is gone and tomorrow never comes - we are together right now."


----------



## Beauseant

Lovely post Dee!! 

We just never realized that horse theft is a real and present danger in this age....thought that was a thing of the past, you know....wild west stuff of the past.

as for horse killings...it just never crossed my mind.... guess I was naive.

Our Barn owner agrees with you. She said that this woman likely thinks if she can get her hands on him, she can sell Beau and make some money. Luckily she doesn't know about his bloodlines...that might make her salivate more because she'll think that she could get even more out of him. 
and of course, his color....we never realized grays were so highly regarded.


----------



## Ladytrails

Have him microchipped - at least vets and law enforcement could help you prove ownership if the unspeakable happened. I'm having my good horses chipped the next time the vet is out....for some peace of mind.


----------



## trailqueen

A couple years ago the police recovered two horses at a 4 day trail ride I was on. A spotted TWH stallion and a mare. The horses had been stolen about 4 mo. earliers and 100 miles away from where we were. A man and a girl came into the campground and were looking at all the horses. This is not unusual. Then they left. A short time later after dark the police drove by and shined a spot light into the camp grounds. When the police came back by they pulled in. The ride organizer went to speak with them. They explained that some stolen horses had been identified as being there. They walked thru the camp and looked at all the horses. The camp site where the horses had been reported didn't have any spotted horses. It was right behind our camp site. Then a boy said he heard a horse whinnying up in the woods. They walked up there and the spotted stallion was tied to a tree. As they walked it back down two guys came out of the high grass and said the horse was theirs. That they had bought it at a local auction. The police asked of these guys had a bill of sale for the horses. The police had pictures, reg. papers and blood typing cards for the horses. They didn't look as nice then as they did in the pictures. The police asked why the horse was tied in the woods. The horse had been tied behind our camp all wk end. The horses were returned to their owner. 
Even scarier, my friend had heard these guys discussing her QH mare. One said "yeah, but she has a brand". Then one night she got up to go to the potty and checked the horses on the way back and saw one of those guys was behind our trailer. She was laughing the next day said she thought he was taking a leek. When we found out about the stolen horses it gave us a chill. What if she hadn't had to go to the potty? 
I think this happens more than anyone realizes.


----------



## StormyBlues

Oh dear gosh.... I'm going to get paranoind now...
About a year ago, I got home late from dinner and had to go bring horses in from the cold and Blue wasn't in her pasture. We called, brought the car out, and looked everywhere. I seriously thought she was gone. Luckily my mom ha just turned her out in the other pasture that morning... But it was the wrist feeling of my life.... I couldn't deal
with it if Blue or Geof were gone..... Please keep us updated dee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennylovesWhisp

I am so truely sorry. This is absolutely dsigusting, whoever did that is just out of this world evil. Can't believe anyone would do such a thing, once again I am sorry, R.i.p Dj. x


----------



## sheawhittet

There have been no new breaks in the case...I dont know how to take that...he is either in hiding or he has taken off and is doing it somewhere else. So all still keep your eyes and ears out and be aware!!


----------



## Palomine

I am new here and have been reading this with an increasingly saddened heart. I am in tears right now as I type. First let me say I am so sorry for what has happened with DJ, he looked wonderfully kind and friendly. And also to your friends horses.

Second, and this is not to be something you or your daughter need to do Dee, as would be too unbearably painful, so I am asking others to try this. Pervert sick people like these lowdown scumsucking dogs often brag on what they have done, and or post videos of it even on youtube.

I haven't the heart...but maybe someone could start trolling through and googling horse killers or killing animals for kicks, or something similar and find something on the net. And maybe look for initiations include horse killings, you will need to play around with wording, as something may not show up one way, but turn the words around and it may.

And, this is just a thought here, but there was a couple in the town where I now live, who were trapping and shooting cats, and someone called PETA, HSUS, and several other animal welfare groups, and they picketed their house over it. Canceled their homeowner's insurance over it.

Are any of the possibles on probation? Or parole? 

And not wanting to second guess the law, but in my experience with this type of thing, that is what the creeps are banking on, no publicity. That way no one is gunning for them, and I think letting the media know what is going on, might have some good ole boys loading guns.

Of course, I don't know the people who are suspects, and it well could be that they are doing good to walk and breathe at the same time, (funny how they can still breed effectively isn't it?) so may not do videos, or FB bragging, but it would still be worth checking possibly.

People like that think the law can't touch them. And that family is proof positive that evolution doesn't work, because even hamsters eat their young.

Again, I am so sorry about your wonderful horse.


P.S. For members in the Wisconsin area around Fond du Lac, there is a man named Sterling Rachwal, or Racwahl, can't remember spelling but goggle it, who is seeking mares on CL.

He has been arrested numerous times for sexually abusing mares, and killing them, and he injured several Arabians who were heavily in foal so badly that they had to be destroyed, as well as killed a pony, and left it hanging on a fence with a branch impaled in it. He is on FB also. Just to let others be aware of him too.


----------



## dee

I rather imagine that due to some (admittedly small, low key) local news stories, and the fact that by now it is fairly widely known what the suspects vehicle looks like, that the perpetrator is no longer in the area. The vehicle hasn't been seen either, which is odd, since it belongs to a local "family."

I am confident that our local sheriff's department is still actively looking and investigating, as is the OSBI. All it's going to take is one slip up by the "family" or one of their friends, and the case will break.

However, sad to say, most likely the jerk will only be convicted of animal cruelty, which, even if its a felony, is unlikely to get him more than a fine and a suspended sentence. DJ and the rest of the victims of this guy will probably get no justice...:evil:


----------



## shianne35

wow, just finished reading all of this. 

I am so sorry for your loss, just makes me sick what some "humans" (if you can even call them that) can do;o( they are sick, just plain sick.

how horrid for you and your neighbors to have to be dealing with this;o(


----------



## Palomine

When they catch them, could they not also be charged with multiple counts of trespassing, emotional damages, harassment, and other things too, that might raise the bar on what the courts could do?

Also, if they were stupid enough to post something on net, that could be used in a court of law, and would be proof positive that they did it?

Vehicle might be in a storage unit or garage too? And if sold, might be traced through title? And could have DNA evidence in it for prosecution too.


----------



## dee

Palomine said:


> When they catch them, could they not also be charged with multiple counts of trespassing, emotional damages, harassment, and other things too, that might raise the bar on what the courts could do?
> 
> Also, if they were stupid enough to post something on net, that could be used in a court of law, and would be proof positive that they did it?
> 
> Vehicle might be in a storage unit or garage too? And if sold, might be traced through title? And could have DNA evidence in it for prosecution too.


They can't be charged with criminal tresspass, because you have to advise them in front of a deputy or other witness that they cannot come onto your land. Stupid, but that's the way it is, here. They could be charged/sued in civil court for trespass and damages, but that's about it. And, without a conviction, it would be nearly impossible to collect. 

As for DNA evidence, hopefully they did take samples from DJ, but I wasn't here when the deputies were out, so I don't know what all they took other than pictures. I highly doubt that they would go to the expense of DNA matching on a case of animal cruelty. However, with the OSBI involved, one never knows.

Posting on the internet would not necessarily be usable in a court of law. One would have to prove that the poster is the suspect, or someone with intimate knowledge of the crime and how it was committed, rather than some other party with a vivid imagination and sick sense of humor. I know they have used that sort of stuff on TV, but it doesn't work that way in real life.

On TV, the crimes are all solved in the space of an hour. In real life, crimes are solved in weeks or months...or years. IF they are solved at all. Our house was broken into several years ago and my husband's guns, along with an antique riflle that belonged to his grandfather, were all stolen. House was full of their fingerprints, and the guns were located at various local pawn shops. We never got the guns back because there was no proof that we owned the guns - no purchase receipts and whatnot. Even though it wasn't hard to prove who pawned the guns, or who was in our house at the time the guns were stolen, no one was ever charged with the crime - because we couldn't prove in a court of law that the guns were actually ours. Go figure.


----------



## AppyLuva

I can't describe how sorry I am for your loss. The most difficult thing in the world to do is to say goodbye to a best friend or family member. The world has become cruel and dangerous for everyone. This horse did nothing to these people and trusted them enough to get near them and they betrayed him by killing him. Later on in their lives they will realize what they have done and will regret it. It is a shame that none of us can go back into time and change what has happened.


----------



## depnewshound

I am so sorry for your loss! The cruelty of people never cease to amaze me. I pray you find the person or people responsible. I have no words... only tears.


----------



## sheawhittet

Appy....I doubt that this person(s) will ever regret what they did...EVER. I have known this family for years and they always have some excuse for what they do and that in their mind justifies everything. But your thoughts are nice

To everyone...Thanks for your prayers and well wishes...they are welcomed with warm and heavy hearts.

We are still not sleeping well...and jump at any noises that the dogs make. The memory of our poor DJ still lingers in my head and I doubt that I can take seeing another one of our precious animals like that...they are family members to me.


----------



## Katesrider011

D': That's terrible! I'm sorry I'll pray for you, and I sincerely hope whoever did this pays for it! Poor boy, Horses don't deserve that... *Sigh*


----------



## shelby

I'm so sorry, it's hard to lose anything nevermind a horse.


----------



## sheawhittet

The Sheriff has been out hot and heavy today and I dont know of that means that it has happened again or if they got a tip...I hope it was a lead. But there were several that passed by the house earlier today. That is not something that we see unless something has gone on.....
Still praying that the person(s) are found before it happens again


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm glad to see you're sheriff cares to find who did it, someone poisoned our animals once and we filed a police report an everything, and not once did I see a sheriff or anything on patrol.


----------



## Bluesmomma

Its awful what happend to Dj, I send my condolances. Unfortunitely, it has been happening more and more these days. Its truly awful, I bring my boys up in the pen at night, so they are close to the house and the dogs will bark if anything happens. I've been told I worry to much, but I don't want my boys getting injured or killed by . . . people.

I am truly sorry and I hope they prosecuste the people that did this to DJ.


----------



## Katesrider011

Bluesmomma: I don't think you're too worried, I'm the same way with my horse kate, she's my baby and I can't let anything happen to her.


----------



## dee

Some of the horse killings that have taken place lately were in broad daylight and the horses were up near their owner's house. If some sicko wants to do somethig, he's going to do it no matter how hard we try to protect our horses. 

The only thing we can do is be vigilent, and do all we can do to keep them safe. Please don't spend a lot of time dwelling on all of the bad things that _might_ happen, or you'll miss out on all of the wonderful things that are happening. Just a few minutes with my Dancer, a hug from her and a wuffle in the ear... and I know it's all worth it.


----------



## AlexS

Thats good advise Dee, but it is hard to do, as you know our horses are not our dogs and it is not possible to bring them in the house at night. Even if they are in a barn, they are not safe from some crazy. 

I have thought of you and your family alot since you posted about DJ and I have worried about my guy a lot too. It is a shame that there is no Megans list type thing for just crazy dangerous people in your area, although I am not sure it would help to know, as what can you do?
I truely hope there is some progress on this case soon.


----------



## Palomine

One thing we can all do is to check out Pet-Abuse.Com - Home which is a site that tells about abusers and killers of animals of all types. Livestock and pets.

Listed are neglect, killings, abuses, plus others, and can be broken down by states, counties, types of offenses, and the person's name if there was a conviction. As well as maps showing where cases are.

If you know of something in your area, that is not listed on there, you can send them the court records, or other information so that it can be added.

I have thought about DJ over the last several days, and I wish I could do something magical, and fix this for your family.


----------



## Sunny

Just letting you know that you and your family are still in my thoughts. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheawhittet

*there has been an arrest made!!!!!*


----------



## Ray MacDonald

OMG!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Regan7312

sheawhittet said:


> *there has been an arrest made!!!!!*


awesome!! details??


----------



## Katesrider011

Thank God!


----------



## SidMit

Oh wow! An arrest is a good start!


----------



## dee

Shea - shame on you! You left out the good stuff! 

Can't really say too much, the information is pretty sparse, but the person was arrested in a different part of the county for a separate horse killing. Other members of this family are now being investigated - exactly for what, we don't know...


----------



## Regan7312

im glad an arrest has been made. its a good start.


----------



## dee

It's a far cry from a conviction, but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have made the arrest without some solid evidence.


----------



## smrobs

Exactly, it's a start! I am so happy!!! Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it and ya'll can see justice done.


----------



## apachiedragon

I'm so glad. Maybe now you guys can start getting some peace of mind back.


----------



## Gus

omg i'm sooooooooo sorry D'X how can be people be such jerks D8<


----------



## Katesrider011

That's more than just being a jerk, he's probably got a serious mental problem as well. Antisocial personality disorder more than likely, the type of people who have no care whatsoever about others and what they do to you. Alot of time their victims are animals, then they upgrade to humans. One of the most dangerous type of people. So the cops should be aware of that when they take him to court. Give him a huge fine and a serious amount of therapy if that'll even help. I'd rather see that
@&$&$ get a life sentence, but sadly that's not how the law works when you kill a animal out of cruelty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

So glad! at least it is progress!


----------



## AlexS

Thank God! So happy that they have arrested someone.


----------



## sheawhittet

Yes...it is progress, but it took to long for me....I know this isnt TV and the crime wont be solved in an hour, but I wish it would only take an hour.


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah especially when the reason he got caught was cause of another horse killing...


----------



## sheawhittet

I know...I feel so bad for all the people that have lost a precious animal to the hands of this creep, but I am also glad that the end of all this is near....


----------



## Katesrider011

Sends shivers down your spine... Makes me want to bring my horse in the house and let her sleep in bed with me.


----------



## sheawhittet

I wish I could do that with Misty...but she might spook when the hubby starts snooring and then that would be a whole new problem...lol
All I can see right now is a light at the end of a very long tunnle


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh yeah.


----------



## 22ponygirl527

Oh no! That is so sick and cruel. I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## kpptt2001

I havn't stopped thinking about this thread since it was first posted. I was just updating myself, reading through all the comments one at a time, and when I got to:



sheawhittet said:


> *there has been an arrest made!!!!!*


...I literally gasped and teared up! 

I know nothing can change or fix what happened, but I hope that the arrest offers you a bit of closure. I wish I knew how to console you or to express how truley sorry I am for what you and your family have gone through. Please do keep us updated.

DJ will always be fondly remembered and in your (and our) hearts, never give up those memories. 

Thinking of you :hug:


----------



## dee

kpptt2001 said:


> I havn't stopped thinking about this thread since it was first posted. I was just updating myself, reading through all the comments one at a time, and when I got to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I literally gasped and teared up!
> 
> I know nothing can change or fix what happened, but I hope that the arrest offers you a bit of closure. I wish I knew how to console you or to express how truley sorry I am for what you and your family have gone through. Please do keep us updated.
> 
> DJ will always be fondly remembered and in your (and our) hearts, never give up those memories.
> 
> Thinking of you :hug:


Thanks so much. I teared up reading your post. (That may be a good thing, since my eyes have been so dry today!).

What really chaps my hide - most likly this sicko can only be charged with a misdemeanor. I'm sure the DA is working on more substantial charges, but - really - a _misdemeanor_ for wantonly beating a horse to death?:evil:


----------



## Katesrider011

I thought killing an animal like that was a felony? Or is that just certain states?


----------



## loveBradforever

cakemom said:


> Oh my, that is simply horrid. How could someone do that to such a beautiful creature. My heart breaks for you and your family.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 who would do that to such a sweet animal.. sorry for your lost....


----------



## Appyfreak

Peaople that do stuff like this, plus child molesters ( I mean people who actually rape little kids, not the sex with a teen crap) Should be shot. Waste of oxygen, and my tax money should not go to pay for thier cable TV in prison.

I am very glad an arrest has been made! You should encourage locals to call the DA/ court or whaever you call, and request the book be thrown at them. Stuff like this needs to be WAY more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## sheawhittet

There are other charges that the jerk is facing that could possibly keep him in jail for a while....I hope he sits there and rots....sorry had to vent that I apologize to anyone that was offended by that lol


----------



## riccil0ve

Words can't describe. All I can do is send you some hugs and keep you all in my thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridersaddleup

I'm so sorry about your horse. This is such a horrible thing for anyone to do to an animal. I hope they find who did this.


----------



## AlexS

Have you heard anything since? Do you know if there has been a confession or when it will go to trial?


----------



## dee

I'm not sure about much of anything at this point. There have been three people arrested at this time, but they have been charged with livestock killings in neighboring counties. I don't know if they will be prosecuted for DJ's killing at all. I can only hope they go to prison for the other killings, that will be some small satisfaction. Prison would be unlikely under normal circumstances, as these are just misdemeanors, apparently. However, all three have _lengthy_ criminal records, so one never knows...


----------



## Katesrider011

I wish it was a felony, I believe they made stuff like that a felony in Florida, and I hope other states follow that as well.


----------



## Xhex428

I am soo sorry for your loss! What happened to poor DJ is terrible! No animal should be taken from this world like that!
I hope the people who did this get what they deserve!
*BIG HUG*


----------



## MustangBlue

Those sick mental creeps will get what they deserve! Justice will come through... meanwhile my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time. I am very sorry for your loss! *hugs hugs hugs*


----------



## MustangBlue

sheawhittet said:


> There are other charges that the jerk is facing that could possibly keep him in jail for a while....I hope he sits there and rots....sorry had to vent that I apologize to anyone that was offended by that lol


 How could we be offended by that? I for one TOTALLY AGREE. Sick mental creep the person who would kill a helpless majestic animal. Sick. Mental. Creep.


----------



## AppyLuva

MustangBlue said:


> How could we be offended by that? I for one TOTALLY AGREE. Sick mental creep the person who would kill a helpless majestic animal. Sick. Mental. Creep.


I agree with MustangBlue. How could your statement be offensive to anyone? If you ask me this person deserves more that rotting and jail time. If someone did this to my Quinnton I would make sure that person got more than just some rotting in jail. That's just what I'd do. It's sick, mental, and creepy to think that anyone would do such a thing!


----------



## Phantom Horse

That's terrible! My heart goes out to you and your husband, and I hope that whoever did this is punished severely. I hope that your husband rides again.. In due time of course. And I hope that someday you can both be happy again.


----------



## smrobs

Have ya'll heard any more news regarding the arrest that was made?


----------



## dee

It is my understanding that the case is "pending" with the DA's in at least three counties where the killings took place. It is actually up to the DA to decide whether to prosecute or not, and if the killers will be charged with misdemeanors (for killing a pet) or with a felony (for killing livestock). Since DJ was a gelding, he couldn't be used for reproduction, hence a decision has to be made as to whether is is a pet or not.

Fortunately, since cattle were also killed, there are at least some felony charges involved...if any charges are actually filed. I understand that charges have been preferred by the sheriff's department (meaning they feel they have enough evidence for prosecution), but it will be up to the DA to make the final decision.


----------



## Strange

I just finished reading through all 20 pages. -phew-

I'm so incredibly sorry for your family's loss, Dee and shea, and Dee I'm keeping your husband especially in my thoughts. I know of a family whose sons lost their ponies in a flood and never rode after that. I sincerely hope your husband finds the strength and courage to get back up in the saddle.

At least there were some arrests made! Progress is better than nothing, of course, but I do hope they get charged with multiple felonies. A friend of mine owns property and horses back in south Texas and lost two of her mares to MULTIPLE gunshots (obviously not just a simple mistake). She found out that some of her neighbors had lost horses in the following weeks as well and it turned out there was a pair of brothers running around hunting peoples' horses because they thought it was fun. They were both charged with felonies, trespassing, among a few other things and sent to jail for 3 year sentences, I think. Something like that. I hope these perpetrators in your area get jail time as well. 

I hate to say it but I wouldn't at all be upset if some ticked off horse owner found them and shot them.


----------



## Katesrider011

^^ I wouldn't be upset either. Cause who's to say they won't do it again after they get out of whatever punishment they get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

^^It wouldn't be the first time a member of that family has been killed at the hands of someone who caught them in the midst of a crime. For some reason, that family seems to think that they can get away with anything if they intimidate enough people, but no one (including law enforcement) had better lift a finger against them.

I am very concerned that this family's intimidation practices may work on our wishy washy DA... :-(


----------



## Strange

I honestly think that's the biggest problem you're facing. :/ 

Because it's a family unless ALL of them get put behind bars a lot of people who have seen something won't want to step forward for fear of something happening to them. Then you have the people that seem to think "Because it isn't happening to me or someone I know or my family I should just stay out of it because it's none of my business." I hate, hate, hate that attitude, especially about things like this because it IS your business! It's your community and while it hasn't/isn't happening to you now doesn't mean it won't in the future if you don't take some action and help bring the criminals to justice. If the entire community stood up against them, they would melt like a snowball in hell.


----------



## dee

Strange said:


> I honestly think that's the biggest problem you're facing. :/
> 
> Because it's a family unless ALL of them get put behind bars a lot of people who have seen something won't want to step forward for fear of something happening to them. Then you have the people that seem to think "Because it isn't happening to me or someone I know or my family I should just stay out of it because it's none of my business." I hate, hate, hate that attitude, especially about things like this because it IS your business! It's your community and while it hasn't/isn't happening to you now doesn't mean it won't in the future if you don't take some action and help bring the criminals to justice. If the entire community stood up against them, they would melt like a snowball in hell.


You are probably right.


----------



## Nemesis

I'd just die if somebody did that to Crystal shes my life even though I don't even own her!!! Some people have no boundries, it's just sick!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

I just want to say I am so terribly sorry this has happened to you and your community. I just wish there was a way to make it so they got the same punishment they put those poor horses through! Through a rope around them and beat them with a tire iron....

Maybe there's a way to make the law stricter. The whole horse community would have to step up, but there has to be a way to make sure these *******s wont do it again! 

Out here we had the tragedies of Amber Dubois and Chelsea King. These killing happened in my town. We all took a stand and pushed Chelsea's Law that would make it harder on sex offenders b/c one slipped through the cracks. Maybe we should have a DJ's Law that will protect all animals from multi-offenders. Someone who not only kills one but many in the same horrific way. Just because they are told not to do it again, doesn't mean they wont, and what if they get bored with livestock? It sickens me that we have no way of really getting these sick creeps to stop.


----------



## dee

DJ's law sounds good! Unfortunately, it's only as good as those who choose to enforce it (and I don't mean the police/sheriff's deputies/state troopers). I still haven't heard anything new. If I find out that there is a court date, I think I'll take the day off of work and go (assuming there is a trial and not the usual plea bargain). I have one question that I would like to ask the person/people who killed DJ and get an honest answer to. It's very simple question - it's just:

WHY?


----------



## Katesrider011

dee said:


> DJ's law sounds good! Unfortunately, it's only as good as those who choose to enforce it (and I don't mean the police/sheriff's deputies/state troopers). I still haven't heard anything new. If I find out that there is a court date, I think I'll take the day off of work and go (assuming there is a trial and not the usual plea bargain). I have one question that I would like to ask the person/people who killed DJ and get an honest answer to. It's very simple question - it's just:
> 
> WHY?


It'd take all my power just to keep from nailing him right in the face.


----------



## Katesrider011

But good luck at the court, and I pray that justice will be served.


----------



## Eolith

I don't think any answer the perpetrator could give would ever be satisfactory. Their mind don't work in a manner we can comprehend.

I also hope that justice will be served and that your entire family can find some sort of peace.


----------



## Katesrider011

Eolith said:


> I don't think any answer the perpetrator could give would ever be satisfactory. Their mind don't work in a manner we can comprehend.
> 
> I also hope that justice will be served and that your entire family can find some sort of peace.


Agreed, any answer he gave me wouldn't be good enough for me, if he killed my horse he'd be lucky to be alive. 

And to Dee, god I couldn't imagine seeing the person who killed my beloved horse face to face, As sad as it is to say it, but if he is the type of person I think he is, he will have no guilt for what he did. And again I wish you the greatest luck at the court. :hug: May God be with you and God bless your family.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

dee said:


> DJ's law sounds good! Unfortunately, it's only as good as those who choose to enforce it (and I don't mean the police/sheriff's deputies/state troopers).


Well, maybe this is one way to make more jobs. It takes a communities tragedy to make things happen. Sometimes it only takes one person to lead and others will follow, especially since this didn't just happen to you.

as for seeing the one who killed my horse, I know I couldn't do it. I have no self control lol. I hope he/they get the max punishment. Good luck and God Bless you.


----------



## AlexS

I would not ask WHY if I were you. One of my foster kids gave my dog a blow to the head that caused his death. I had the same question, and the kids answer was that he was angry. This caused more hurt and anger in me, and more questions. It did not make me understand more. I would suggest that it is better to not get into their mind, as their mind does not make sense and will just cause you more problems. 

I would go to the trial and ask to speak if you want to, my experience is with juvenile courts, but I believe you still have that right. 




I go to court every 6 months to still place my 5 kids in foster care, every single time I am asked if I have an opinion. So it would not be too hard for you to express yourself in court. Just let the prosecutor know you want to do that, and the judge will address you.


----------



## dee

Speaking in court may be easier said than done in this case. First it has to actually get to court. Before it can get to court, charges have to be filed, and apparently, no one has been charged after all. If they have, I sure haven't been told about it, nor can I find any record of it. This is so frustrating!

You may be right, though. I really may _not_ want to know why, but I think the courts need to know why - it might affect the sentencing.


----------



## AlexS

Agh, I am sorry to hear that charges were not pressed.


----------



## DieselPony

I just read this all today, and I can not believe there are no charges! They killed livestock, plain and simple, isn't that a crime? Like taking away someone's income isn't jail time worthy?


If I were you, I'd be storming into the DA's office with everyone else who lost a horse or a cow and complain. If it isn't just one or two upset person at a time and the DA can see everyone affected and hurt all crammed in his office, it might hit harder.

Maybe try and get someone with a PhD in psychology to write up something that from the sounds of these guys, they are just going to retaliate and give a big f* you to everyone who tried to take them down. 

But then, if these guys do go to jail, its safer there for them than sneaking into the pasture of a someone who has a loaded gun, which I'm guessing will be every pasture around there now.


----------



## dee

DieselPony said:


> But then, if these guys do go to jail, its safer there for them than sneaking into the pasture of a someone who has a loaded gun, which I'm guessing will be every pasture around there now.


You may be right, there. But no one can seem to get the DA to listen - at least not in my county. I think he's waiting for one of the other counties to take the lead - no one wants to be first. 

OSBI (Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation) experts advised the deputy working our case that in instances where animals are brutalized like this, there is usually escalation of the violence until animals are boring and humans become a more exciting target. Most likely the perpetrator(s) started with smaller animals and no one noticed...or at least didn't say anything.


----------



## Strange

dee said:


> Most likely the perpetrator(s) started with smaller animals and no one noticed...or at least didn't say anything.


Dogs and cats are much easier targets than horses and people are less likely to go searching the woods and stumble across a brutalized body, sadly. :/


----------



## dee

Yeah, there are also a lot of stray dogs and cats around that no one really pays any attention to...


----------



## Missdv

Just picked up the thread, and am beyond sad and send all my sympathy and love to all. To my fellow Dee, it always saddens me that people choose animals, and trusting animals at that, to use for their sick outlets. I hope to God that they convict the sick SOB cause it does escalate. I am an ex-MP and grew up in a fun side of a big city and I've seen abuse. The fact that this punk/punks are picking on subdued animals, says that they are trying out their play and I guess humans are next. I bet they will find a few animal disapperances that aren't filed. Anyone that would kill a horse or any live animal is a sick puppy. Where exactly is this, folks should know. I know my girls don't trust no-one and my youngest almost kicked my head off over a bath, and she loves me.I'm sure they took a bit of time to take things to court cause they need beyond a doubt to get a conviction, I'm sorry a few more horse died to make it happen, but hopefully They can convict! It's a slo and painful process, thank the bleeding hearts!!Love and sweet dreams to all!!!


----------



## dee

Slow is the word, alright. And frustrating. The good thing is that there haven't been any more recent killings...that I am aware of, anyway. I know they arrested three members of the family, but I never found where they were ever charged. Maybe they took off for other parts. Unfortunately, if they did leave, they'll probably be back...


----------



## AlexS

Dee do you know enough info to press charges yourself?


----------



## dee

Unfortunately, no. All I know is what the deputy has passed along - and I know he hasn't told me everything - and the scuttlebutt from the neighbors. Guess I'm just as bad as the DA...


----------



## smrobs

No, because it's the DA's and the law enforcement's job to make sure they have enough for a charge and conviction. You, personally, can't really press charges since you didn't witness the incident. It is their responsibility to get the evidence and make the case. Don't you even, for one instant, feel even slightly responsible for a lack of charging the *******.


----------



## xXEventerXx

where are you located?? we had some people in my area do the same thing. if i found out who did it i beat there skull in


----------



## AlexS

I didn't mean to make you feel in any way responsible, if I did I am so sorry. I am not American and so don't understand the laws here - I was just trying to problem solve. 

Please don't feel bad because of me, I am so sorry for making you feel that way.


----------



## ArabianHorse

How can they do somthing like this? Its sick. (( Poor DJ! R.I.P DJ!
My heart realy breaks. And it makes me want to cry. (((


----------



## Mypaintcanjump

some people are so stupid keep us posted!! (hugs & kisses) (crys)


----------



## Mypaintcanjump

so sorry keep us posted (hugs & kisses) (cries)


----------



## dee

Alexs - you didn't make me feel bad. I do enough of that on my own. It's just so frustrating...and so very very sad. Hubby is still depressed, and I still catch him staring out to the back pasture even though it's been two months. He got over the death of his grandpa faster than this...but I guess his stroke made him a little more emotional now.

I just keep telling myself that even if no charges are ever filed, whoever did it will get what they deserve - one way or another. After all, what goes around comes around as they say...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

And I really hope they get their head bashed in with a tire iron! *lotsa huggs*


----------



## BecArabian

holy are u alright i couldnt imagen wat u r going through


----------



## ArabianHorse

Poor him...


----------



## DunOverIt

I just read through the entire thread. I am so so sorry. 

I am even sorrier that we have such a craptastic legal system. People who abuse animals generally get less than a slap on the wrist.. it's horrible.


----------



## Katesrider011

DunOverIt said:


> I just read through the entire thread. I am so so sorry.
> 
> I am even sorrier that we have such a craptastic legal system. People who abuse animals generally get less than a slap on the wrist.. it's horrible.


Yes it's terrible. One year we had a man going around poisoning dogs in my area. A lot of people filed police reports, and guess how many police cared to patrol? None


----------



## dee

In our case, we can't blame the sherrif's department or the investigating officers. We pretty much know who did it. Unfortunately, that doesn't mean there is enough hard evidence to guarantee a conviction, and if the DA goes to trial without enough evidence, DJ's killers would get off scott free.


----------



## DunOverIt

That's horrible Kates!

Dee, I know they did all they could to work with you. Sometimes the DA just doesn't see it as that big of an issue. If it had been a child, they would be all over it. Unfortunately.. people who do this to animals eventually move on to people.


----------



## dee

Well, actually, as I understand it, the DA just wants to be sure there is enough evidence to get a conviction. With this type of crime, there isn't much evidence left behind. Eye witnesses are often incorrect and too easy to discredit under cross examination. If the DA goes to trial without enough evidence and fails to convince a jury, the killers will walk without fear of another trial. (double jeopardy - they can't be tried again for the same crime)

Something happened somewhere, though - because the killings seem to have stopped. Either the killers moved on, or ran from the law and are in hiding, or something else scared them off.

And you know, even if they are convicted and go to jail, it won't bring our DJ back. Nothing will...


----------



## AlexS

I understand Dee, and I would not want them to go to court either unless there was a strong chance of a conviction. It is probably better to wait. 

Someone sick enough to do that will do something else bad sooner or later. At least the police know, and can keep an eye on him.


----------



## dee

AlexS said:


> I understand Dee, and I would not want them to go to court either unless there was a strong chance of a conviction. It is probably better to wait.
> 
> Someone sick enough to do that will do something else bad sooner or later. At least the police know, and can keep an eye on him.


 
Exactly...but it's _them_ not just _him._

Gives me shudders...


----------



## AlexS

You have more self control than I do, I would be calling every big male I know and sending them over there. 
You have my respect for the way that you are handling this, and I wish you didn't have to handle it!


----------



## Missdv

AlexS said:


> You have more self control than I do, I would be calling every big male I know and sending them over there.
> You have my respect for the way that you are handling this, and I wish you didn't have to handle it!


I like the way you think, I wish I lived in that area, I hope they fry. How can anyone sane protect these punks, the whole family must be bad, I couldn't live with the thought my kin were murderers. Sorry, family or not I would turn them in and take the wrath. I know if they killed my girls, my boys would make them wish they went to prison, an eye for an eye. Keep us posted and god bless.


----------



## EquestrianBabe

Heartbreaking


----------



## dee

Missdv said:


> the whole family must be bad.


Pretty much. Most of them have been in and out of prison - some multiple times. NOT a family to mess with. And it's a big family. I'm a coward - I'll just lie low and let the law handle it.


----------



## Mypaintcanjump

*horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AlexS

Dee you are not a coward, you have a family and other horses to think about. And you are doing the right thing. 
Have the horse murders in your area stopped?


----------



## dee

There have been no recent killings that I have been made aware of. I am _very_ grateful for that...


----------



## AlexS

Me too! Hopefully the police attention on them will keep it this way. 
Thanks for all your updates Dee, I know many of us are hanging on waiting to hear as you are.


----------



## fuadteagan

that is sick omg i almost threw up thinking of the sight i am so sorry


----------



## lokis mommy

i have just read all 25 pages of this post and i am dissgusted witth what has happen to your lovely dj and all the other horses and i hope that they get what is comin to them 

my heart gose out to u all


----------



## Mypaintcanjump

waaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furandfeather

we teach our horses to trust and respect us and some scumbag does this its appaling :shock: my heart goes out to you all, i had a horse that was slashed with a stanley knife all accross his chest .he went out of his mind for 3 weeks had i not bred him i would have thought he had a bad temprement take care many hugs to you all.


----------



## dee

furandfeather said:


> we teach our horses to trust and respect us and some scumbag does this its appaling :shock: my heart goes out to you all, i had a horse that was slashed with a stanley knife all accross his chest .he went out of his mind for 3 weeks had i not bred him i would have thought he had a bad temprement take care many hugs to you all.


I hate to hear about what happened to your guy. I don't know why people do things like this - it just makes me sick. 

We've taken in some rescues - looks like a couple of them may really be nice horses. We shall see - it's just that they have trust issues that will need working through. 

I don't know which is better to have around anymore. A horse that is loving and gentle that will walk right up to you, or one that is standoffish and hard to catch. If DJ had been as hard to catch as Junior (they were both in the pasture together), he'd probably still be alive right now...


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

What are people thinking when they do something like that?! People that abuse animals dont deserve to live. I hope the person is caught and severly punished. How could someone do something so horrible to such a helpless and beautiful animal. Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amp23

I just spent an hour and a half reading though all of this, and I want to say that I am so sorry for your loss and all that you and your family and your daughter's friend's family have gone through. I can't imagine what I would do if something like this were to happen to my horse. My thoughts and prayers go out to yall and all others who have gone through this.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

Hello,

I’ve read some posts and my heart goes out to the horse’s owners. Where are these attacks taking place and what is the manner of death or injury? My three horses were killed in Hobart, Indiana. My barn burned and a total of eleven animals died. I adopted my horses as babies from the US Bureau of Land Management. I’m devastated by this horror. I would trade my life to make the fire to have never happened. Unfounded speculation alluded to error or electrical but that’s improbable. I’m certain it was arson but nobody else cares. The pathetic thing is, I’m an animal rescuer. News hit Gary Post Tribune and NWI Times on Dec 30, 2010. I’ve since discovered there’ve been a suspicious number of barn fires throughout Indiana and Illinois but most were large facilities. Whether random acts or specifically targeted vengeance, the culprits are cowardly and enjoying their cruelty. They’ll probably not stop until they’re caught, end up dead or in jail for something unrelated. Hopefully someone that knows will eventually tell on them.


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*Poor DJ*

To the owners of DJ, I just read the post about the manner in which DJ died and it brought me to tears. Oh my God! What kind of horrible person would do such a thing? I feel so bad for you and for what poor DJ went through. I hope you catch the person responsible.


----------



## dee

wildhorsesgone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’ve read some posts and my heart goes out to the horse’s owners. Where are these attacks taking place and what is the manner of death or injury? My three horses were killed in Hobart, Indiana. My barn burned and a total of eleven animals died. I adopted my horses as babies from the US Bureau of Land Management. I’m devastated by this horror. I would trade my life to make the fire to have never happened. Unfounded speculation alluded to error or electrical but that’s improbable. I’m certain it was arson but nobody else cares. The pathetic thing is, I’m an animal rescuer. News hit Gary Post Tribune and NWI Times on Dec 30, 2010. I’ve since discovered there’ve been a suspicious number of barn fires throughout Indiana and Illinois but most were large facilities. Whether random acts or specifically targeted vengeance, the culprits are cowardly and enjoying their cruelty. They’ll probably not stop until they’re caught, end up dead or in jail for something unrelated. Hopefully someone that knows will eventually tell on them.


Sadly, those who enjoy animal cruelty usually don't stop. After a while, the thrill of torturing and killing animals fades and they go seeking bigger thrills...usually moving on to humans. 

I've heard about the barn fires. I'm beginning to think that there is no safe place anymore...


----------



## Mypaintcanjump

i know


----------



## wildhorsesgone

*To do the right thing*

*I pray that they catch the culprit(s) responsible for DJ’s death soon, before there is another tragedy. There must be someone who has knowledge of who is responsible. They should muster up the courage to speak the truth and stand up for the innocent. *


----------



## welshies rule

wheeewww just finished reading this thread from start to finish guys I'm really so sorry from the bottom of my heart for your loss. good luck with your new guys and please keep us posted if you hear anything about these sick people getting thier just desserts! 

condolences 
x


----------



## horse mad99

i cant beileve that on e sick monster of a person would do that to a harmless horse i hope they catch the person who did this 

i gve my love to all the familly


cry cry cry


----------



## SAsamone

oh my gosh, you poor thing!! My heart goes out to you- how sick and cruel. I pray for you with best of wishes.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

are there any updates?


----------



## dee

No updates, and no contact from the sheriff's department in months. Probably means no charges have been filed - I sure never saw any in the paper. Good news is that I also haven't heard of any more livestock killings.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Well, good that no more animals have been killed.


----------



## fuadteagan

If I was your daughter I would have thrown up. I literally think I am going to throw up just reading this. I feel horrible. I am ssoooooooo sorry. That is so sad. Some people are so sick it just breaks my heart into a crumble of pieces!


----------



## myhorsesonador

fuadteagan said:


> If I was your daughter I would have thrown up. I literally think I am going to throw up just reading this. I feel horrible. I am ssoooooooo sorry. That is so sad. Some people are so sick it just breaks my heart into a crumble of pieces!


This is an old thread. Please don't dig things up like this. It's not really a happy thread, we don't need to be reminded of what happend.


----------



## lildonkey8

He looks like he was a fabulous horse. So sorry for your loss. You must have enjoyed every minute with him:sad:
EDIT: Oh sorry Sonador, I thought you had a comment about it and what you opinion was and didn't read your post until after I wrote this. Don't get all over cuz of an accedint


----------



## dee

It's okay, lildonkey. We are moving past it, but will always remember DJ. Hubby still swears he won't ride again, but we are working on trying to change his mind...


----------



## lildonkey8

Make him sit at a show for an hour or two and he'll get bored and want to join in:lol:


----------



## dee

Ha ha! That doesn't work at rodeos, fortunately - so I don't think it will work at a show. What he wants is a small buckboard wagon. Several of our horses would be suitable for pulling it...if they were broke to drive. Training them to drive wouldn't be a problem. The problem would be that hubby wouldn't get the exercise that the doctor wants him to get from riding...


----------



## Heaven

Breaks so many hearts to hear of this type of abuse. Hard as it is, our Heavenly Father will take care of you. Peace to you but justice needs to be done. Hope the culprits are jailed and throw a rock in with them


----------



## sarahconnelly

That's is terrible, I can't imagine someone who could do such a thing


----------



## poundinghooves

I am so sorry this happened and can't imagine why anyone would do that!


----------



## heartprints62

I just read all 28 pages of this and I am sitting here sobbing. I can't imagine what you have been through. My heart and my prayers go out to your family and the others involved. I will be constantly praying for your husbands health as well, I worked in therapeutic riding and phyical rehab for years and I understand how important it is for him to get moving again, or riding, in this case. 

And in my frustration for you, I hope someone shoots the bas*****!


----------



## Simonie

I'm sorry for your loss ! i wish i could do something about it


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I know this is an older thread, I just wanted to say Dee i'm so very sorry for your loss. I wouldn't have the self control you had if something like this happened to any of my horses. ((((((Hugs)))))


----------



## dee

Self control has little to do with it. There is literally nothing I can do. I don't know for sure who killed DJ, and the authorities have pretty much dropped the case. There was a prosecution in another county for pretty much the same thing, but there is no proof that that person also killed DJ, so there we are.

Hubby still mourns DJ - but I think he's finally getting better.


----------



## Ellie Bramel

I'm so sorry to here this. My sympathy to you and yours.


----------



## HighCountryPleasure

_I couldn't imagine anyone so cruel to beat a horse to death...that is horrid! My heart goes out to you and your family! Not to mention your horses who will never see their buddy DJ ever again. :-(_


----------



## Allison Finch

Please be aware that this thread is two years old!


----------

